# Marking time



## john19485 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

:wave:    Hi  John.   Welcome to  the group.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi John, I have a question about the money. Was there coin currency also or just paper? And what kind of dog was that?


----------



## john19485 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't remember if there were coins or not , I don't think so, I never keep anything that would make noise in my pockets, I was only at my home base two times in two years when I was in Vietnam, they came out to meet me two times in a jeep, I took the dog with me to vietnam, he was killed  right outside the wire to our compound. He was a mixed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome John, thank you for sharing your photos and very sorry to hear about the dog.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm touched by your picture story, John. You were a fine young man. And your profile Biography is remarkable regarding your service in Vietnam as well has your work and devotion afterwards. I have followed Newt Gingrich over the years...a smart man with a clear understanding of politics.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome, John!


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome, John!


----------



## twinkles (Mar 25, 2018)

welcome from georgia----john


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

John, sorry about the dog, times were tough enough without that. And thank you for your service.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 25, 2018)

Lara said:


> I'm touched by your picture story, John. You were a fine young man. And your profile Biography is remarkable regarding your service in Vietnam as well has your work and devotion afterwards. I have followed Newt Gingrich over the years...a smart man with a clear understanding of politics.


Lara I wrote a book about growing up in Alabama and about my life  https://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00H9ZSWNQ


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello from New Jersey.


----------

